# dryer vent?



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

With all the newfangled things they come up with has anyone came up with a dryer vent system that does not have to exit outside? I have a brick ranch house that I don't want to try to cut a 4" hole in. I should add that I know there will still be heat from the dryer. But is there one that eliminates the humidity?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The dryer uses heat to dissipate the moisture in your clothes. Once that moisture is removed it has to go somewhere. Outside is the only viable place for it. The vent will be a permanent fixture and cutting a hole in brick isn't all that tough. Just do it carefully or rent a coring saw to make a perfect 4 1/4" hole.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I think it also depends a lot on your local codes, there are inside "chimneys" for want of a better word, but it depends, we were remodeling, and for about 6 months had no exit for the vent, had to direct it into a tote box as it also vented lint as well

BUt we had to exit it correctly to be code compliant


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

https://www.lowes.ca/product/dryer-...9UqNoWLEmD_wd6QtGOsaAuMHEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Google "ventless dryer." Basically these dryers use a dehumidifier to remove water, rather than blowing hot air. The water drains either into a drain or collects in a reservoir that you empty. These are becoming more popular because they are energy efficient -- and also because you don't need to vent them to the outside.

I used one in an apartment I stayed in in Greece last year. Worked fine, but took a bit longer to dry the clothes than I'm used to. However, it was a very small unit; American-size versions are probably larger and faster.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

A regular dryer vent looks just fine outside on your wall. Just place it low so it is not to visible. The discharge plate/grill that goes outside can be painted and look fine even without paint.
Good craftsmanship is required when making the hole. It does not have to be perfect as the vent grill will cover any imperfections.
I use a ball pean hammer on my block house. No drill at all. Not sure about brick?


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you find a ventless dryer that may be to your liking, then check the reviews if they exist. Then decide.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

*Electric* dryers can be vented inside, but* gas dryers must be vented outside*.

If you have an electric dryer and don't want to vent it outside, you'll need something to catch the lint (pantyhose stretched over an open frame or indoor vent box worked well for me for that purpose), and if the extra humidity is undesirable, you can run a dehumidifier to compensate. I would expect that to be far cheaper than buying a ventless dryer. 

I'm not sure you'll save enough on heating to offset running the dehumidifier, though, especially if your main heating source is gas, but if you really want to avoid running the exterior vent, it would accomplish that.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> If you have an electric dryer and don't want to vent it outside, you'll need something to catch the lint (pantyhose stretched over an open frame or indoor vent box worked well for me for that purpose), and if the extra humidity is undesirable, you can run a dehumidifier to compensate.


That seems like a really klugy way to accomplish something that could easily be accomplished with a vent. The OP doesn't want to cut a 4" hole in brick... but with the right tool I don't think this would be that complicated. And running a dehumidifier is going to be more expensive in the long run than even a very expensive 4" hole saw.

(By the way, I lived in an apartment complex years ago where the dryers in the laundry room were not vented to the outside. They vented into these little pots that had water in the bottom to catch the lint. The only ventilation was from open windows, which was possible in that climate (California). The laundry rooms were disgusting, with lint everywhere and a sauna-like atmosphere whenever a dryer was on and for quite a while after. I don't remember seeing or smelling mold, but I suspect it was probably a problem. Venting to the outside is just essential unless you have a ventless dyer.)


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

snic said:


> That seems like a really klugy way to accomplish something that could easily be accomplished with a vent. The OP doesn't want to cut a 4" hole in brick... but with the right tool I don't think this would be that complicated. And running a dehumidifier is going to be more expensive in the long run than even a very expensive 4" hole saw.
> 
> (By the way, I lived in an apartment complex years ago where the dryers in the laundry room were not vented to the outside. They vented into these little pots that had water in the bottom to catch the lint. The only ventilation was from open windows, which was possible in that climate (California). The laundry rooms were disgusting, with lint everywhere and a sauna-like atmosphere whenever a dryer was on and for quite a while after. I don't remember seeing or smelling mold, but I suspect it was probably a problem. Venting to the outside is just essential unless you have a ventless dyer.)


In my house, I have a vent to the outside (well, just into the crawl space at the moment), but in the winter I run it to a dryer vent kit with pantyhose over it. I do this for 2 reasons: 1) the heat isn't going to waste, and 2) the climate is so dry where I am, that the extra humidity makes it more comfortable in the house. There's a little extra dusting required in the alcove with the washer and dryer, but it's not bad. 

For the OP, the humidity is already too high, so likely the best long-term solution is to put in a vent to the outside. However, the OP expressed a desire to avoid doing that, so I offered what I think is a workable option for that. I'll let the OP make the choice of what to do.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know where the OP is situated but on occasion, here in FL, there are still stories of critters getting in dryer vents to get at the heat. I'd say a "good" install is also mandated.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I had birds make a nest in my bathroom exhaust fan. It was vinyl, so they completely destroyed it. The vent was way high up (above the second floor of the house) and practically inaccessible, so I didn't notice that the louvers meant to keep animals out weren't working.

There's a way to prevent this: install a "dryer vent guard". Basically it's a cage that fits around the vent.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Unless you buy a new-fangled condensing clothes dryer Snic is talking about, per code all dryer exhaust MUST discharge moisture to the outdoors, and that is also regardless of its heating method.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> Unless you buy a new-fangled condensing clothes dryer Snic is talking about, per code all dryer exhaust MUST discharge moisture to the outdoors, and that is also regardless of its heating method.


Interesting that so many places sell contraptions whose only use would violate the code...are you sure it's that's a universal code provision?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> Interesting that so many places sell contraptions whose only use would violate the code...are you sure it's that's a universal code provision?


A flexible 1 1/4" PVC pipe for sinks is a common example of something sold that is not code compliant, but used often by DIYers. IRC is pretty much standard/amended everywhere, here is a screenshot:


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

After investigating, it seems you're right 3onthetree (great name, btw). I thought maybe there would be an exception, but it doesn't seem so. Although, the only credible reasons I could find for why it's a bad idea are that it blows moisture and lint into the home, leading to high humidity and particulates in the air. It wouldn't be the first time the codes prohibited something based on it being a bad idea for most cases. In my case, filtering it through a pair of pantyhose catches nearly all the lint, and the extra moisture is welcomed in this dry climate where I live. I did read one person who said it was bad because of the chemicals from dryer sheets, etc. We use dryer balls, so even if that's true, it's not a problem for me.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> In my case, filtering it through a pair of pantyhose catches nearly all the lint


Except, your wife keeps wondering why she's missing pantyhose every so often, or you are given side glances at the checkout when you are buying 'hose by yourself.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd use a hairnet. Amazon got them.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Dryer vents are an example of cost-effective engineering/marketing.
"What's the building cafe and what's the cheapest we can do?" Locate the vent flange so it'll make a good install? Never happen.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would vent it outside. With a filter or panty hose screen, microscopic fibers will still be in the air. The dryer uses room air so as the humidity in the room goes up, the dryer becomes less efficient. One of my son’s rental houses had a tenant’s dryer filtered with panty hose in the basement. The place was like a sauna full of fine dusty lint.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

I know a few people with ventless dryers. They seem to have their share of problems.

A hole through brick is not hard to make.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> I'd use a hairnet. Amazon got them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Hairnets don't filter fine enough, and the dollar store pantyhose work fine.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> ...you are given side glances at the checkout when you are buying 'hose by yourself.


That's when the fun begins.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> I would vent it outside. With a filter or panty hose screen, microscopic fibers will still be in the air. The dryer uses room air so as the humidity in the room goes up, the dryer becomes less efficient. One of my son’s rental houses had a tenant’s dryer filtered with panty hose in the basement. The place was like a sauna full of fine dusty lint.


I haven't had an issue with what gets through the pantyhose, or with the humidity going up very much; our house is still pretty dry in the winter (I vent it outside in the summer), even after drying a couple of loads and venting back inside. In a closed up basement, I can see it being more of an issue, especially in a climate that's more humid to begin with (our relative humidity levels hover in the 10%-20% range in the winter).


----------

